# Non Insect Macro



## Cromox (Jun 2, 2011)

Hammerhead Worm by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Snail by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




My 1st frog shot by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats a crazy looking worm!!


----------



## Cromox (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup... That the 1 and only one I found so far.... I heard there's some variety out there...


----------

